
CSS Meets JavaScript: CSSX - tehaaron
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2016/04/finally-css-javascript-meet-cssx/
======
SherlockeHolmes
Already posted here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11524837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11524837)

